# urgent . vgod pro 150 with pro tank



## DuncanG (10/1/17)

hi everyone. id just like to find out who has stock of the vgod pro 150 and the vgod pro tank in black if possible and pricing. im in boksburg east rand 

please contact me on 083 357 3094. i have whatsapp


----------

